# Clarion NZ503 or Pioneer AVH-X7500BT



## BMW840CI (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys really on the fence which deck to order. Have a 840ci so limited to a single din...The most important think I am looking for is Nav. I could get the Pioneer with the U-260 add on. I read horror stories with the U-250 with the nav....sick of Garmin and the rerouting and it throwing me through loops. does anybody have experience with either of these?


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

BMW840CI said:


> Hey guys really on the fence which deck to order. Have a 840ci so limited to a single din...The most important think I am looking for is Nav. I could get the Pioneer with the U-260 add on. I read horror stories with the U-250 with the nav....sick of Garmin and the rerouting and it throwing me through loops. does anybody have experience with either of these?


Delete this and repost it in either the "General Car Audio Discussion" or "System Design" sub sections.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

BMW840CI said:


> Hey guys really on the fence which deck to order. Have a 840ci so limited to a single din...The most important think I am looking for is Nav. I could get the Pioneer with the U-260 add on. I read horror stories with the U-250 with the nav....sick of Garmin and the rerouting and it throwing me through loops. does anybody have experience with either of these?


Personally, I prefer smartphone app nagivation over any of those included with navigation units because the app versions are more user friendly and updated more frequently. That being said, there are a few units that allow streamlined interface that allow app control via the HU


----------

